

Greylock Invests $2.5 Million in 1000Memories - razin
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/16/greylock-invests-2-5-million-in-1000memories-tctv

======
e40
Ideas on how it will make money?

~~~
kno
I guess YC companies have upfront equity.

